# Query



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Posted a thread the other day on Wm.Coe "Bann" boats and it ended up in "Crew Members". What did I do wrong?


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Duquesa,

Dunno what you did wrong but if you tell me where it should have gone I will move it to the right place for you.

Brian


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Morning and thanks. I see it lurking in there when I enter Wm.Coe in the search box. Simply wanted it to appear in the main noticeboard. It happened with another thing I posted a few weeks ago and I've not seen it since. Must be pushing the wrong buttons somewhere.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I have moved it to Mess Deck for you.

Brian


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Many thanks


----------

